# snowflake & mummy



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As some may know i took in a pregnant white LH girl.
She has had her babies, all doing well except i have noticed her white little snowflake seems to enjoy bashing the hoover with his paw, this to me would indicate sadly he is deaf.

It would be so lovely to know snowflake and his mummy could be in a special home ready for christmas.

I would like both to stay together as she adores her special little bundle, being deaf means he has to be an indoor cat and he does meow louder than the average hearing cat.

If anybody would like to offer both a loving safe home, without young children or other cats/dogs, then please do contact me.

Mum will be spayed, vaccinated and microchipped before leaving.
Baby snow will also be neutered, vaccinated and microchipped.

I would kindly ask a donation of £100 for both of these beauties just to cover some of the vet costs.

Photo's will follow shortly.

Thankyou.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They both sound very special and I hope they find an equally special home soon xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Meet Snowflake.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> all doing well except i have noticed her white little snowflake seems to enjoy bashing the hoover with his paw, this to me would indicate *sadly* he is deaf.


Aaaw, beautiful lil white snowflake :001_wub:.

My deaf white cat (in my avatar) loves chasing my hoover and trying to hitch a ride on it - my hearing cats run a mile when I get the hoover out!

Being deaf isn't all doom and gloom; I've observed that what my deaf cat lacks in hearing, he more than compensates for with his uber acute eye sight and sense of smell. His spatial awareness is far greater than my hearing cats, it's as if he has eyes in the back of his head, and he's extremely sensitive to the vibrations of loud noises.

I hope mom and son find a forever home soon, I'm sure they will.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, do you want to give little snowflake a home without mummy, aslong as mum goes with one of her kittens i am happy to let him go on his own providing he has some company from other cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats positive, thankyou.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Aaaw, I would love to give Snowflake a home in a heart beat, but all my cats have outdoor access during the day via my cat flap. 

My deaf cat turned up at my house as a bedraggled stray back in March and never left, he was already 'street wise' before he landed here, so I continued to allow him to have outdoor access the same as my hearing cats, so it would be impossible to keep Snowflake as an indoor-only cat if he came to live with me and my gang. I would be worried for his safety of letting him have outside access if he had had no previous experience and it would be a nightmare/physical impossibility to try and segregate him from following my other cats out through the cat flap. 

P.S. My deaf cat caught a mouse the other evening, but he didn't eat it like my other cats do with their prey!


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

loxx said:


> one of my two is deaf and he is great (chases the hoover too) we don't think he would be quite the same cat if he could hear and he has helped his sister (who can hear and is great too) with scary things like the hoover.. she is not quite up for chasing it but does not run and hide more keeps and eye on him and it from a spot off the ground.... anyway what i am trying to say is don't be put off because the little one is deaf, the only special requirements are being a house cat the loud meows (which I think are very cute...)


Oh yes, the LOUD meows, esp at 4.30am every morning announcing he is about to jump onto my bed for cuddles! :biggrin5: My other 3 cats just jump silently onto my bed and snuggle up!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a shame but he does have to be strictly indoors.

Clever cat catching a mouse, mine are useless.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> *Thats a shame but he does have to be strictly indoors.*
> 
> Clever cat catching a mouse, mine are useless.


I can fully understand that requirement. I would *never* have sought to adopt a deaf cat and then let him have outdoor access, the circumstances were totally different with my deaf cat, he turned up here and chose me!

Fortunately I do have a very large garden with a copse (small woods), so all my cats rarely venture out of my garden, they've got everything they need here


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> She has had her babies, all doing well except i have noticed her white little snowflake seems to enjoy bashing the hoover with his paw, this to me would indicate sadly he is deaf..


Everyone here thinks the hoover is a great toy, chases it around, hops on the head or barrel, none are deaf 

Hopefully he's a just a well socialised kitten, if not I'm sure you'll find the perfect home anyway. Going with his mum would be lovely.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think he is, SC. From chatting with CC and finding out about the various tests she's done with him, it's almost certain he's deaf. Now, if only I had room for more cats! Kinda love the irony of a deaf cat with a blind owner!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, I will be following this thread with _extra_ interest CC....and NO, I do not want another deaf white one!
I do think they are extra special cats, and new owners do need to be aware of a few little quirks, but I really hope that Snowflake and his Mum get a lovely new home together. ( to which i will happily provide hair removal hints! )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If any owners of deaf cats/kittens could enlighten me more on little quirks plus the bad side of owning a deaf cat i would be very greatful, i know he will meow louder but thats as far as my knowledge goes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Millie does scream loudly when she wants, but I have heard that other deaf cats can be silent.
I think they do tend to like to climb....to find a 'safe' spot to sleep in, so kitchen and book shelves may be err, 're-arranged'. She knows that vibration == noise for me, so often rattles dishes etc to get my attention. She loves the hoover and ADORES the patio jet washer
Millie is somewhat obsessed with lights...reflections/shadows etc and again i think this is typical.
I _totally_ respect the poster above who was adopted by a stray white cat and still allows it free outside access....but I think wherever possible a deaf cat should be kept safe in an enclosed garden as they really are pretty defenceless and totally unfazed by noisy traffic etc.
There is another little deaf cat local to me who was attacked by a dog not so long ago, luckily it survived but lost it's back leg.


----------



## Brokenheartedbumpkin (Aug 2, 2013)

Adding a few things as a fellow deaf cat owner, although whether they apply to all deaf cats or just mine I really don't know:

My boy is largely silent, but he sometimes howls when he wakes up. I'm not sure if it's disorientation or a cry to find out where everyone else is.

He is bad at reading other cats. Obviously he can't hear any physical warning but he's not great at picking up on body language either. 

He is obsessed with knocking and pushing things. My bedside table, chest of drawers and bookcases are now clear on top because it wasn't worth my time putting everything back up there every day. His balance is poor, although I think that's just him, so he frequently knocks things off accidentally, but 90% of the damage is deliberate. 

Other than that, and the caveat of keeping them indoor, it's not really different to having any other kind of cat. I have to wake him for dinner sometimes, so he doesn't miss out, but he's a lovely cuddly boy who is super affectionate with people and with other cats and he's always looking for a nice spot to stick his head into.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, CC I wish I could help!!! Such a little honey pie :001_wub:

I'm sure the perfect home is out there not too far away xxx


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I _totally_ respect the poster above who was adopted by a stray white cat and still allows it free outside access....but I think wherever possible a deaf cat should be kept safe in an enclosed garden as they really are pretty defenceless and totally unfazed by noisy traffic etc.
> There is another little deaf cat local to me who was attacked by a dog not so long ago, luckily it survived but lost it's back leg.


Thank you . Under normal circumstances I absolutely agree that a deaf cat should be kept safe in an enclosed garden, or as an indoor-only cat, but my deaf cat was already street wise when he turned up here.

As I mentioned above I have a very large garden with a copse. I live in the last house at the end of a quiet cul-de-sac, my garden borders lots of other gardens as well as a strip of set-aside land for a community project for an elderly care home and the roads around all these houses aren't busy roads. I'm well aware it only takes one speeding car to ruin the equilibrium, but thankfully all my cats have remained safe in the 14 years I've lived here. There also aren't any dogs in my cul-de-sac, or surrounding gardens, just cats 

I take great pleasure in watching all my 4 cats (my deaf cat inclusive) enjoying the freedom to bomb around my land (mad half hours), chasing leaves in the wind, scrambling up my trees chasing squirrels, then shimmying back down again empty pawed, stalking invisible 'creatures' in the long grass, then sleeping curled up in their favourite spots after such adventures, until they come back in through the cat flap for their dinners, or to use their litter trays, or bedtime


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Snowflake isnt hoover wise so street wise is way out of his league.

Glad your cats enjoy the outside safely cat burglar, it is different in your cats case.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Brokenheartedbumpkin said:


> Adding a few things as a fellow deaf cat owner, although whether they apply to all deaf cats or just mine I really don't know:
> 
> My boy is largely silent, but he sometimes howls when he wakes up. I'm not sure if it's disorientation or a cry to find out where everyone else is.
> 
> ...


^^^ This exactly  (apart from the indoor bit)


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> *Snowflake isnt hoover wise so street wise is way out of his league.*
> 
> Glad your cats enjoy the outside safely cat burglar, it is different in your cats case.


That quote made me really chuckle 

I appreciate it's different in my cats case, and it's still heart wrenching that Snowflake can't come join us - but of course I totally understand why xx

I've no doubt that Snowflake will be snapped up before you know it; who in their right mind could resist such an adorable bundle of mischievous white fluff? (deaf or not)


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

CC, when I submitted my last post a messaged flashed that I had a PM from you, but after searching I can't find it  Where can I view your message?

EDIT: Found it!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well to confirm Snowflake is completely deaf, still has his blue eyes aswell which makes him so adorable, yet has a good set of lungs on him when hes calling his mummy.

Gosh does this kittie have a voice. 

Photo is not great, hes been walking in his dinner and he gets it everywhere.

Just to also confirm mum is fully hearing, can be alittle nervous at first with new people but very loving once she knows you.

Sadly cant keep them otherwise i would.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

He is totally :001_wub: and if I were cat-less at the mo, they'd both be welcome here. Really hope the perfect slave comes along soon xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw love him hope they both find a lovely home soon!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

update. snowflake has found his new home when he is ready to leave.


----------

